# A Defender of the Faith is now with the Lord Jesus



## RamistThomist (Feb 27, 2006)

Dr Henry Morris, 87, has recently passed away. See Doug Phillips Article.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 27, 2006)

There were so many good lines it is hard to quote just one:



> The twentieth century will be remembered for some truly remarkable defenders of the faith. I think of the still highly productive R.C. Sproul, of the now-deceased Cornelius Van Til, and of three of Van Tils most notable students, Francis Schaeffer, R.J. Rushdoony, and Greg Bahnsen. But in terms of having an immediate, practical, culture-transforming apologetic ministry where the battle raged most ferociously, an argument can be made that Dr. Henry Morris was the Christian man of the century.
> 
> *He Feared No Man*
> Henry Morris did not fear man, and he did not concern himself with the approval of his peers. He demonstrated that the righteous are as bold as a lion and he exposed the wisdom of the proverb, the fear of man bringeth a snare (Prov. 29:25). Dr. Morris received many barbs from his enemies. (He was repeatedly the butt of sarcasm from some of the great deceivers of this generation men like Carl Sagan and Stephen J. Gould.) But like Nehemiah before the scoffers of his day, Dr. Morris pressed on with indefatigable resolve.


----------



## Presbyrino (Feb 27, 2006)

Pray that the Lord would raise a new generation of fearless, preachers who will proclaim His gospel boldly, without fear and the need of approval of men.


----------



## satz (Feb 28, 2006)

> He Feared No Man
> Henry Morris did not fear man, and he did not concern himself with the approval of his peers. He demonstrated that the righteous are as bold as a lion and he exposed the wisdom of the proverb, the fear of man bringeth a snare (Prov. 29:25). Dr. Morris received many barbs from his enemies. (He was repeatedly the butt of sarcasm from some of the great deceivers of this generation men like Carl Sagan and Stephen J. Gould.) But like Nehemiah before the scoffers of his day, Dr. Morris pressed on with indefatigable resolve.



I never heard of Dr Morris before today, but we certainly need more men like this around today. May we all be able to live up to this paragraph.

[Edited on 2-28-2006 by satz]

[Edited on 2-28-2006 by satz]


----------

